# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Πωλείται Repair Kit για Τηλεόραση LG 65UF850V

## KostasR

Mainboard, Powerboard, TCON board, Wifi module, Power button, όλα τα εσωτερικά καλώδια/ταινίες, ηχεία και οι πλακέτες του panel. Συνολικά 200 Ευρώ τελική τιμή. Το σασί μαζί με το χαλασμένο panel θα τα δώσω για ανακύκλωση.

----------

